# Solved: Microsoft Exchange/ Outlook 2007 communication



## martec (Jan 26, 2010)

Can someone help with this issue? I have an issue with the communication of Outlook 2007 with our Exchange Server on various computers. I have computers with Vista Business with an ASUS P5GC-MX/1333,- motherboard - micro ATX - i945GC, using on-board networking.
The other computer has Windows 7 with an Intel Desktop Board DG41RQ, using on-board networking.
Most of the computer with Vista Business communicates with the Exchange Server like a snap, but there are other along with the system that have Windows 7 that are very slow opening Outlook and linger for a long time when opening PDF attachments, especially when they are bigger files.
These are fairly new to new computers and ive tried everything that I could think of:
· Compare and update Windows/Service Packs
· Reinstall Outlook
· Reinstall/Repair Windows
· Test with an individual NIC
· Compare Specs (all have Dual-Core CPU E5200)
Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## martec (Jan 26, 2010)

In Outlook, go to Tools, Options, Email Settings, View/Change current settings, Exchange Server setting, at the bottom click on More Settings, enable Cached Exchange Mode.

This will install your Outlook database locally (at least your inbox), which gives you the ability to access mail and attachments faster.


----------

